# Interesting initiatives - opportunities for going in the ring without pedigree or correct haircuts



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Sounds like a great opportunity!


----------



## kuriooo (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow, I wish they would do that here. I’m thinking of the several teens / young adults who have recently posted about wanting to show, and the challenges if you didn’t come from a family that was already involved. I would have wanted to try this myself as a teen if given the chance.
Unfortunately it sounds like some people are not very kind or welcoming to those trying to learn, and ultimately I don’t think that level of exclusivity is good for the sport nor for the dog world.


----------



## Haitch (6 mo ago)

Why not , won’t hurt , though I am no lover of the ”dog show world “
I have never been involved , but know folks who have

I have had show quality dogs and they cost no more to feed than a mutt !

never leave your dog on its own or out of sight if you decide to show , ie benched


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

That sounds like a very nice opportunity. It sounds like the club sponsoring it has the right idea: provide a gentle opportunity for people who are interested but might not have the confidence or skills to compete in a more intense venue.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

kuriooo said:


> Wow, I wish they would do that here. I’m thinking of the several teens / young adults who have recently posted about wanting to show, and the challenges if you didn’t come from a family that was already involved. I would have wanted to try this myself as a teen if given the chance.
> Unfortunately it sounds like some people are not very kind or welcoming to those trying to learn, and ultimately I don’t think that level of exclusivity is good for the sport nor for the dog world.


That was me back in the day! 

I became interested (obsessed) with dog shows, breeds and breeding when I was 8 but none of my family were involved and we couldn't afford a purebred. I have had a lot of imposter syndrome and anxiety about getting started in the sport since.


----------



## kuriooo (Feb 17, 2010)

curlflooffan said:


> That was me back in the day!
> 
> I became interested (obsessed) with dog shows, breeds and breeding when I was 8 but none of my family were involved and we couldn't afford a purebred. I have had a lot of imposter syndrome and anxiety about getting started in the sport since.


I was trying to read the “Hamsters” book from the local pet store to understand about genetics. 😭😅 Discussion about Mendel not very accessible to kids. I kept wondering why they kept giving these examples about types of corn. 🤣 I would have loooooved a place to learn about breeding, showing, conformation & health.


----------

